# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Pune Ne Lindjen E Mesme

## Elisa87

Pershendetje miq te forumit, kush mund te me ndihmoje per te gjetur nje vend pune ne lindjen e mesme, ku te jete per vellain tim si mbajtes bagazhesh?

----------


## angmokio

> Pershendetje miq te forumit, kush mund te me ndihmoje per te gjetur nje vend pune ne lindjen e mesme, ku te jete per vellain tim si mbajtes bagazhesh?


Vetem te mbaje bagazhe din ky vellai jot?

----------


## derjansi

se do lexoj ne kerkes pune per hamall sma kishte mor menja



po mir po pse vec ne lindje te mesme po kerkohet kjo pun kaq e rensishme?

----------

